# Black Market MOB vs. Eastern Night Train build compatibility



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a Black Market MOB frame that I plan to build-up, but I also have the opportunity to try out a 2009 Eastern Night Train that I am interested in. Would there be anything stopping me from swapping the MOB frame with the Eastern Night Train build if I were to buy it, to try them both? Basically, would there be any incompatibility with the components? Any comments on the Night Train build with a MOB frame? Thanks.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CRB1 said:


> I have a Black Market MOB frame that I plan to build-up, but I also have the opportunity to try out a 2009 Eastern Night Train that I am interested in. Would there be anything stopping me from swapping the MOB frame with the Eastern Night Train build if I were to buy it, to try them both? Basically, would there be any incompatibility with the components? Any comments on the Night Train build with a MOB frame? Thanks.


the "compatibility" issues would be to just check the bottom bracket and headset stye. my Mob has a euro bottom bracket and an integrated headset. i don't recall what the Eastern Nighttrain has, but i'm guessing it's the same.

_
100% TRUE TEMPER SUPER THERM BLKMRKT TUBESET
SUPER LOW STAND OVER HEIGHT
ULTRA LIGHT CHAINSTAY AND SEATSTAY BRIDGES
BOLT-ON DERAILLEUR HANGER AVAILABLE
INTEGRATED HEADSET & SEAT CLAMP, 73MM EURO BB, DISC MOUNTS
AVAILABLE IN 21.5", 22", 22.25", AND 22.5" TOP TUBE LENGTHS
69° HA, 71° SA, 11" SO, 15.5" CHAINSTAYS, 12.25" BB HEIGHT
5.1LBS / 2.26KG _


----------



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks cmc4130. The Night Train specs list the following. I would assume they are the same. But I'll check for sure.

* Sealed integrated 45/45 headset
* Sealed Spanish bottom bracket


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

If those are Night Train specs, then the bottom bracket will not swap over. Euro and Spanish BBs are not interchangeable. Also, there are different standards for integrated headsets. The Night Train uses a Campy-spec headset (45/45) but there is also a FSA standard (36/36) and a Cane Creek standard (36/45). I'm surprised that Eastern uses the Campy spec IS, but it is what it is.


----------



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info alexrex20. Just what I needed to know.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> If those are Night Train specs, then the bottom bracket will not swap over. Euro and Spanish BBs are not interchangeable. Also, there are different standards for integrated headsets. The Night Train uses a Campy-spec headset (45/45) but there is also a FSA standard (36/36) and a Cane Creek standard (36/45). I'm surprised that Eastern uses the Campy spec IS, but it is what it is.


Yep. And I'm pretty sure the Blackmarket also uses Campy ("Campagnolo") 45/45 style headset (not a 36/45). It's kinda the integrated headset standard from BMX:









https://www.empirebmx.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6411

_FSA Impact headset

$29.95

sealed mechanism *Campagnolo-compatible *integrated headset; alloy top cover, patented alignment tip for increased durability and performance, 7075 alloy crown race, serviceable hybrid ACB bearings, compatible with most detanglers_

_









*FBM headset*

$24.95

sealed mechanism Campagnolo-compatible integrated headset; 45/45 degree ACB bearings, laster-etched top cap, and gyro compatible_

------------------------------

You can get the Spanish bottom bracket from any BMX store:

https://www.empirebmx.com/store/empire_SupplierCategoryProducts.asp?idCategory=1043


----------



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, cmc4130. You guys are great.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Another thing to check, not really a big deal though, is seatpost diameter. Not sure on either but there are many different sizes. One may be 25.4 and the other may be 27.2 which is becoming popular. If you have a seatpost that you want to use you may want to check and see if it is compatible. Also check the rear axle size. Alot of the easterns use 14mm rear axle where other brands are 10mm.


----------

